# sierra fusion drive : windows 10 boot camp ou MV ?



## zensurfeur (19 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour

Je possède un imac 27' late 2009, I7 2.8Ghz, 8Go de ram, Disque dur 2To.

Le Lecteur optique étant HS je vais en profiter pour mettre un SSD 128Go qui traine  

Je compte créer un fusion drive.

J'aimerais utiliser également Windows 10.

Que conseillez-vous et comment faire ? 

Bootcamp?
Machine virtuelle?
Autre?

Merci d'avance


----------



## asus27 (20 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour 

J'utilise bootcamp pour ça rapidité, juste pour ton info, si tu réussis le fusion drive, Windows 10 sera installé que sur ton disque dure (bootcamp ne gérant pas fd)
Ma configuration actuelle pour W10 est un SSD branché en externe via Thunderbolt.

Fab


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (20 Janvier 2017)

zensurfeur a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Je possède un imac 27' late 2009, I7 2.8Ghz, 8Go de ram, Disque dur 2To.
> 
> ...


Salut

Quelle taille exacte est utilisée par ton système ?
Ne serait-il pas possible de mixer ainsi :
Mac os X et Windows sur le SSD
Données sur le HDD.

Cela éviterai le Fusion Drive qui m'a l'ait assez "fragile" et si l'un des 2 disques "tousse" c'est l'ensemble qui est HS.

Perso depuis toujours je sépare le système (ssd externe thunderbolt de 120 Go) et les data (HDD 1 To)


----------



## zensurfeur (23 Janvier 2017)

@jeanjd63  > mixer w10 et sierra sur le ssd pourquoi pas mais j'ai peur de saturer ce dernier assez rapidement
 le fusion drive à son dé effectivement exactement comme le raid  

@asus 27 > je ne savais pas que bootcamp ne gérait pas fusion drive, je pourrais partitionné mon 2To pour fusion drive et win

L'idée d'un fusion drive et windows sur Virtual Machine c'est possible?


----------



## macomaniac (23 Janvier 2017)

Salut *zensurfeur*



zensurfeur a dit:


> je ne savais pas que bootcamp ne gérait pas fusion drive



Si : l'«Assistant BootCamp» gère le dispositif «Fusion Drive».

La *Recovery HD* étant installée en partition n°*3* du HDD (n°*1* = *EFI* > n°*2* = bande *CoreStorage* n°2 du «Fusion Drive») > la partition *BOOTCAMP* dédiée à «Windows» est donc créée en n°*4* du HDD.


----------



## asus27 (24 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour, ce que je voulais dire, excusez moi si je me suis pas bien exprimé , c'est que si tu utilises Windows via bootcamp (avec un fusion drive) Windows sera installé uniquement sur la partie HDD et il n'y aura pas d'optimisation des applications les plus utilisées (bascule des fichiers vers le SSD pour gagner en vitesse, comme le fait macOS automatiquement)


Fab


----------

